# Weird condition



## Invisi-Bill (Jan 28, 2013)

The hair algae that once plagued my aquarium has suddenly melted into a slimy sticky coating all over my live rock. I woke up this morning to find it that way. Not that i like hair algae, but i'm worried that if such a thing happened to what was once an unstoppable force could mean bad things for my reef as well. Anyone out there know whats going on?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... well, either your hair algae got overpowered by slime "algae" which is really cyanobacteria, or something went either very wrong, or very RIGHT, and that wiped out your hair algae.
I'd suggest physically removing every bit of it that you can ( use a siphon hose to suck it out after removing the biggest amount with a net ). With any luck, it won't return.


----------

